# Need help regarding QMAS



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello guys..

I need some information regarding QMAS. I have applied for QMAS. Before applying for that I have checked the points for me and I have got 80 points which are the minimum required to apply for QMAS.

I am a medical sales professional with 3+ years of experience from India.

What I need to know is 

How long this QMAS takes?
What are the chances to get QMAS?
If not can I apply for jobs from here and get a work visa?

Which one you prefer?
Please reply guys

Regards


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Can somebody reply me please?


----------

